# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Purchasing a House, Should I be worried

## Dale88

Hi Guys,
Hoping you can help. I'm looking to purchase this house at auction in the next few days and was unable to get a pest/building inspection.
I did though spot this when under the house which I have only been able to access around 20% of.
Should i be worried about this. Maybe borers?? Hope someone can offer some advice. Thanks  
Sorry i think the images have rotated. This is a bearer under the floor

----------


## Forrestmount

It is hard to tell from the photo but it really looks like dry rot more than pest damage. 
Borers normally bore holes
White ants or termites normally create what look like tunnels   
S

----------


## Jon

It might be shadow but in the second pic there does not look like there is a lot of bearer resting on the pier.

----------


## droog

Looks typical of lyctus borer, very common in Victorian construction. https://www.exopest.com.au/borer-pest-control/ 
They attack the sapwood only and damage is normally superficial, the damage is done in the 1-2 years after construction.

----------


## Optimus

> Hi Guys,
> Hoping you can help. I'm looking to purchase this house at auction in the next few days and was unable to get a pest/building inspection.
> I did though spot this when under the house which I have only been able to access around 20% of.
> Should i be worried about this. Maybe borers?? Hope someone can offer some advice. Thanks  
> Sorry i think the images have rotated. This is a bearer under the floor

  No, not at all... 
Very common and easily fixed by a restumper.

----------

